# Look 586



## spccsteve

Has anyone ridden the look 586 yet? I own a 486 and want to know if this bike is stiff enough to be an evolusion of that bike.


----------



## cpark

spccsteve said:


> Has anyone ridden the look 586 yet? I own a 486 and want to know if this bike is stiff enough to be an evolusion of that bike.


Man, 586 looks SWEEEET!!!!!
The bottom bracket area looks pretty solid not to mention the head tube area where the top tube and down tube meet. If 486, 585 and 595 are any indication I'm sure they are stiff and smooth.

I'm staying away from it because if I tst ride it, I may be buying another bike and certainly don't need any more (according to my wife)......


----------



## lookrider

cpark said:


> Man, 586 looks SWEEEET!!!!!
> The bottom bracket area looks pretty solid not to mention the head tube area where the top tube and down tube meet. If 486, 585 and 595 are any indication I'm sure they are stiff and smooth.
> 
> I'm staying away from it because if I tst ride it, I may be buying another bike and certainly don't need any more (according to my wife)......


You need to explain to her that it fills a gaping hole in your lineup! Hell, I'm convinced you most likely _need_ it...:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chas

spccsteve said:


> Has anyone ridden the look 586 yet? I own a 486 and want to know if this bike is stiff enough to be an evolusion of that bike.


The 586 is actually intended to ride more like a 585 that a 486. If you're looking for something with comparable stiffness to your 486, I would suggest checking out the 595 Ultra.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## spccsteve

*thanks*

Thanks, i have trouble making logical sense out of the numbering system Look are using. I also thought it must be stiff, considering they are marketing it to the tri customers. TT bikes are usually very stiff. Anyway I will, go for the Ultra, thanks


----------



## nrspeed

I can give you a ride report soon.


----------



## toonraid

8 hrs have passed since your post - where is the ride report man, what's taking you so long?


----------



## Forrest Root

toonraid said:


> 8 hrs have passed since your post - where is the ride report man, what's taking you so long?


Exactly. What's with people these days? People can definitely *NOT* be trusted to do the right thing anymore.


----------



## toonraid

What size is it anyway - small?


----------



## Forrest Root

If it's an XL, send it to me. I'll build it up in the morning and then test ride it for the next few weeks so that I can give you an idea if you're going to like it or not. Then, if you want, I might send it back to you.


----------



## nrspeed

Medium- I had to put these three to bed. 










1400 grams with fork and headset (uncut post and uncut steerer)


----------



## nrspeed

Sorry for the delay. I guess I won't be sending it off for forum members to build/ride since its a medium. 

Still needs a chain, cables, tape and cutting the fork and seatpost. 

Ahh- another night, another Guinness.

What is amazing is how shaped every single tube is. The pictures don't really do it justice. The shaping is subtle to the eye but very distinct in touch. The DT is massively shaped around the BB. The HT-TT juncture is huge. The TT narrows considerably towards the seattube.


----------



## toonraid

You are lucky you had 3 very valid excuses!

That's a fine looking bike - what made you decide on the 586 as opposed to the 585 or 595?


----------



## Adjudic8r

I guess he is still out riding. I hope to hear a report soon, as I have one on order.


----------



## nrspeed

I am waiting for the snow to melt and some different handlebars to arrive before I tape it up. 

I chose the 586 because I wanted to try something different. The guys at Look describe the 595 as Thor and 586 as Contador. Living in Colorado- I would say 75% of my rides involve major climbing. I thought the lighter weight of the 586 over the 595 would be good combined with the added stiffness from larger diameter HT bearing (compared to the 585 ultra) for out of the saddle efforts.


----------



## nrspeed

Maiden voyage tomorrow.


----------



## nrspeed

I finally have had enough time in the saddle of the 586 to give a proper ride report. Having owned a 595 origin and still ride a 585 ultra, I can make a few comparisons between these models. 

First, I had to dial in the ride like I wanted. I tried different saddles, stems and all three different elastomers before settling in on the final build. The final bike weighs just under 13.9 lbs or ~6.3kgs with mostly SRAM Red. I am familiar with the components and wheels used for the build so my comparisons with other frames are more apples to apples. 
I finally have had enough time in the saddle of the 586 to give a proper ride report. Having owned a 595 origin and still ride a 585 ultra, I can make a few comparisons between these models. 

First, I had to dial in the ride like I wanted. I tried different saddles, stems and all three different elastomers before settling in on the final build. The final bike weighs just under 13.9 lbs or ~6.3kgs with mostly SRAM Red. I am familiar with the components and wheels used for the build so my comparisons with other frames are more apples to apples. 

The frame is very beautiful to look at, although I really prefer the overall aesthetics of the all white team 595 over the all black carbon. Every tube on the 586 is highly shaped but very subtly so. The build up was not tricky at all and well within my intermediate wrenching skills. The headset was pre-installed and pre-adjusted a little tight. Cutting the seatpost was not a bid deal except I did have to sand it down so it was flush on all sides. The metal used for the saw guide was very soft and I cut into the guide on one side. A 32 tooth hacksaw blade did the job well. There were ample spacers for seat height adjustment and I found a huge variance in thickness of an SLR gel flow saddle and a standard SLR saddle. Once set up, I found the overall bike to look very clean for an integrated seatpost model. I also liked that the 586 lacks some of the more radical and gimmicky curves found in other manufacturer’s line ups. 

As for me, sprinting is my strength. I am a pretty solid guy - 182 lbs or 82kg. I also enjoy slogging away in the big ring on the flats. Over time, I have learned that I am just too heavy to really excel in most climbs over 5-6%. Nonetheless, I live in Boulder, CO and most of my best riding routes are long climbs. 

My first real ride on the 586 was 50 miles on the flats. It was a bitter cold and windy day. After the initial excitement wore off and the fatigue started to set in, I realized how unimpressed I was with the new bike. Sure I was comfortable over the loose stuff (more so than the 595 and 585 ultra) and I enjoyed the newness of the ride, but I missed the solidity the 595 origin exhibits when hammering in the drops. Being a prior 595 owner, I am accustomed to the awesome efficient connectedness I feel when riding a Look ISP. (Even the 585 Ultra felt best with the Look Ergopost, but not as “connected” to the drivetrain as the 595.) But, I couldn’t help but think the 586 was just a lighter, less solid 595….that was until I spontaneously decided to take a different way home. 

A quick turn up Left Hand Canyon was the prelude for the sting in the tail- an 800 meter 8-14% climb up Olde Stage road. From the first time I stood up to accelerate on the steep slope, I could tell I was aboard a nimble beast. The front end was so solid, yet light, it reminded me of the 595 on the South Beach diet. The frame just wanted me to aggressively climb. Unfortunately, my body couldn’t comply so I stayed seated most of the time. The rear end stayed clamped to the ground, even through sand and debris, such that I wondered if the 586 had longer chainstays than the 585/595 (It doesn’t. 40.5cm for all three). Seated, the bike stayed super efficient, much like the 595. Over the top of the climb, I wished I hadn’t spent so much time on the flats so I would have had more in reserve to push the frame over the climb. 

On the few corners of the descent, the 586 handled much like the other Look’s I have, which share the same 73 degree steering angle. On the way back down, I can typically spin out a 50x11 but usually just coast since there are some really rough spots in the road. On this ride however, I purposefully sought out those pot holes. The bumps were not as comfortable as I anticipated on the 586, which may have been due to the numbness in my hands from the cold, not the elasticitiy of the frame. Subsequent rides over the same bumps also confirmed that the front end of the bike doesn’t give much to smooth out the ride – it’s the rear that is more compliant in this department. On the flip side, the less complaint front end does inspire confidence in the corners and out of the saddle sprints. When I arrived at home, I was completely satisfied that this was one mean climbing machine. I promised myself to lose some weight by summertime and put in a real climbing test next time out. 

The next few rides were mostly long climbs with varying steep sections. These rides confirmed what I originally thought, that the 586 is made to climb. Short steep climbs and long slow grinders- both come naturally for the 586. I would put money down today on the next 5 Tours if Alberto Contador rode the 586. His explosive out of the saddle climbing and efficient seated climbing is what this bike is made for. Simply put, the 586 is exceptionally nimble and just wants to go upwards as fast as possible. 

Instead of marketing a comfortable race bike (like my prior S Works Roubaix), a super stiff bike (Cervelo or Extreme Power), Look should simply market this frame as a climber’s dream. I cannot say whether the 586 is x% stiffer, x% more complaint or x% comfortable than the other bikes I have ridden, but I can easily say it climbs the best- both seated and standing. 

When deciding on a new frame (assuming it fits), application often competes with the type of rider you are, ie. What are you going to use the bike for? vs. I excel at sprinting? 

For me, herein lies the quandary. My body type and strengths prefer the solidity that the lugged 595 has to offer. When pounding up a riser or jumping to catch the last wheel in an echelon after taking too long of a pull, the 595 would be my weapon of choice. Yet, my spirit and mind love the brutal rhythm of climbing long ponderosa lined climbs at maximum sustained intensity. After a few rides, I am convinced that there is no better frame than the 586 for that application. For me, the decision is pretty easy since the overwhelming majority of my rides are Colorado climbs. I regularly feast on long slugfests with varying gradients, despite my more portly build. My best rides include steep climbs, fast descents and all out sprints for the city limits sign. Thus, the 586 has earned a heralded place in my stable for the indefinite future.


----------



## cpark

Excellent review, well done!


----------



## Adjudic8r

*Great Review*

Thank you for your in-depth review. I just ordered a 586 frame (black and red with white trim) based on the specs alone. It just came in to the bike shop last week and it looks great, just like you described. This is my first major bike purchase (I own a 2005 Klein Reve X), so I am eager to get it all put together. I am going all out a building it with Campy Record (compact 50/24 crank). Actually, the bike shop will be putting it together for me. I am not as experienced as you are, having been riding for less than a year. I plan on working on climbing this year, so it looks like I chose the right bike. The only thing left to improve will me!


----------



## toonraid

Excellent review nr, hope you will come back to us after a month of so with ever more miles in - couple of Q's, how would you sum up the comparison (between the 3) from a comfort point of view and handling during fast descents.


----------



## nrspeed

Adjuic8r- it will be a huge change for the better for you. It sounds like a great build. Please follow up here with a ride report and pics!

toon- I will follow up regularly. I would compare the rides as follows:

Fast descents- 595 wins this one for me for a few reasons. Its heavier than the 585 and 586. Also, its more stable feeling with my hands in the drops and legs tucked to the TT since the TT is a larger diameter. The 586 TT narrows considerably from the HT to the ST. Its hard to show in pics. All three have the same HTA and similar enough weigh balance for me, but I trust the 595 the most in the corners- at least for now. 

Comfort- This is very relative- but I think tires and wheels play a big factor here. Also the elastomers in the ISPs. I like the frame to feel stiff and the tires/wheels to bring comfort. That is why I use the hardest, black elastomers. I rode over some bumps seated with the grey elastomer in the 586 and I felt the seat bounce me up- almost spring like. Thats not cool.Perhaps I needed to tighten it more than 5nm. I had a "comfort" Specialized S Works Roubaix and got sick of it because it was too plush- effective for what it was, but not the type of riding I do. On the 585 ultra that replaced the Roubaix, I typically avoided dirt roads in my rides. Dirt was ok with the 595 and I haven't tried it for very long on the 586 yet. I just don't have enough time in the saddle of the 586, especially in the long hot summer rides, to speak to comfort. 

Overall I think if I lived somewhere that didn't have a lot of real climbs- the 595 would be my only bike. For the money though, the 585 ultra does everything the others do almost as well and really is a well balanced, jack of all trades bike. I cannot emphasize that enough- the 585 ultra is an awesome ride and I hope to keep mine, but doubt I can afford to. One caveat- I would definitely stick with the Look seatpost on the 585. It feels the most like an ISP than the others I tried. For $1000 less than the 595/586, you can have a kick @ss 585 frame and some killer wheels.

BTW- I thought the 595 ultra was too rough/stiff on the short test ride. If I weighed less and wanted more comfort or regularly hit dirt roads, the 585 origin would likely be a great choice.


----------



## toonraid

I have already ordered my 595 but tempted to get a 586 sometime in future. How are you enjoying the reds,


----------



## nrspeed

Here is a pic that shows how shaped the TT is.

As the review states, those frames compliment each other well. Its like having a 5 wood and a 2 iron in your bag- both will get you to the same place but in a different way.


----------



## Adjudic8r

Thanks nrspeed. I live in Western New York where snow and salt are keeping me indoors doing spinning classes all winter (which I hope will improve my climbing). I don't anticipate my bike being finished until sometime in March (I told the shop to take its time) and will likely not be out on the road with it until late April. I'll be sure to send pics as soon as I can.


----------



## wArden

Adjudic8r said:


> I don't anticipate my bike being finished until sometime in March (I told the shop to take its time) and will likely not be out on the road with it until late April. I'll be sure to send pics as soon as I can.


Yikes! From my experience of working in a bike shop for 10 years telling a shop to "take its time" could come back to haunt you.
What that usually tells them is that your bike isn't a priority and other work will jump in front of your bike getting done.

You are probably best to get it worked on soon so to avoid the springtime rush that way you know you will have it ready to roll when the time comes.

You don't want to be stuck without your new bike when the nice weather comes around.

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Adjudic8r

*My New 586!*

Built by Tom's Pro Bike in Lancaster, NY:

15.63 pounds (size "Large")
Campy Record Grouppo
Campy Eurus Wheels
Michelin Pro Race 2 tires
Dura Ace Pedals
Deda Newton Stem
BBB CFHandlebar
Selle SMP Evolution Saddle
Look Cages (on order)

Now I just have to wait two more months to ride it! :mad2:


----------



## nrspeed

NICE! Well thought out build. It came together perfectly. 

Saddles are so personal but I cant get used to the looks of those things.


----------



## thien

sweet build!


----------



## Lungsonfire

That's a sweet bike!


----------



## Drummond

Hi nrspeed, nice build and detailed review, should get yourself a magazine column. I had a quick question about your sram red/campag set up. 
I have Sram red mechs and shifters runing on Duraace cranks and Cassette with a kmc chain which works great, I notice you like to mix and match too. Could you tell me what your cassette is as I couldn't make out from the pictures, also does it work well mixing SRAM with campy? Cheers


----------



## scslite

Hot looking 586 bikes there. :thumbsup:  I checked them out in the flesh at a dealer over the weekend and it is true that pictures don't do them just at all. They are even more amazing a delicious looking in person. :eek6:


----------



## nrspeed

Drummond- Thanks. I now have a Red crank but the Record was lighter and worked just as well. I am using the Red cassette and KMC SL x10 chain. Its quiet and shifts well. Shimano cranks would work just fine with SRAM too. 

I have now had a lot more time on the 586 and really like it for climbing. It is more comfortable over the dirt roads compared to the 585 ultra. I am still blown away every time I stand up to climb just how nimble, light and solid the front end of the 586 really is. When I run the rag over the frame to clean it, I can't believe how many curves and shapes there are. It looks so subdued and normal. 
Here is a pic from the great 60 degree ride yesterday.


----------



## uscsig51

Any further updates on the 586? Having had a 585 and 595 how would you now compare the 586 regarding long rides to either? 

It seems like from all accounts the 586 is an improved version of the 585, but the 595 still remains the race bike? Seems like a lot of folks prefer the 586 for all around performance, especially for the long weekend rides and climbing? Would you say the 586 is a good replacement for the 585? If so, does it improve on drivetrain power transfer?


----------

